# Strip Pit Crappie Thursday



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

I had a friend take me to a good size strip fishing Thursday morning. For 40 minutes you couldn't bait and cast fast enough they were biting so hard..... Then like a switch went off it died. 
Only took the biggest dozen Crappie. Crazy feeding pattern.. Used minnows and went through 4 doz in no time. 
2' -3' deep in front of willow bushes, 8' feet from bank. Fished from bank. 
Wonder what happen to make them stop biting ? That's the million dollar question right *


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Sounds like a fun 40 minutes of fishing.... any big predators in the pit? Cats/pike? Maybe a couple moved in an pushed the school away. Or it could have been something as simple as the angle of the sun repositioning the fish


----------



## brianfoughty (Apr 28, 2016)

That's just crappie fishing! When they're hot they're hot when they're not they're not! Ive fished a spot and not caught a single crappie then came back 30 minutes later and filled the stringer I don't know what it is but that's always been my experience.


----------



## Quillbilly (May 4, 2012)

Exactly what Brian said


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Usually this time of year if they shut down on me,a little adjusting and searching will put a few more in the basket. Mid winter/mid summer I 100% agree they'll have very short feeding windows an when they decide to stop eating they can be impossible to get going again. But this time of year there usually either gorging pre/post spawn or protecting beds/fry so usually can move along an find more active fish or switch up presentations an pick off more of the same school...
Regardless gotta love the fast feeding frenzies,when it just doesn't matter there gonna eat!


----------

